# What's Eating You



## MzzRach (Oct 14, 2010)

Is anyone else watching this new mini series on E?  I have the first episode on my DVR but haven't watched it yet.  I have a history with an eating disorder which is why I am interested in the series. 

http://www.eonline.com/on/shows/whats_eating_you/index.html


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I'm watching it.  The first episode I found sad, but not really interesting.  I'm looking forward to the chalk eating & 100+ packets of sweetener episodes.


----------

